# CM10 3/4 Losing sound randomly



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

I wanted to create a new topic from the thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-31913/page__st__2490#entry1122865. I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling CM10 3/4 multiple times and still no luck, see below.

Things I have tried.
ACMEUninstalled CM10 3/4 and installed CM10 3/4 from fresh with nothing loaded
WEBOS Doctored from 3.0.2 to 3.0.0

Logcat can be found at
http://pastebin.com/kqNEvrC0


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

worm9111 said:


> I wanted to create a new topic from the thread http://rootzwiki.com...90#entry1122865. I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling CM10 3/4 multiple times and still no luck, see below.
> 
> Things I have tried.
> ACMEUninstalled CM10 3/4 and installed CM10 3/4 from fresh with nothing loaded
> ...


Thank you for providing the logcat. I have also noticed some problems with the sound in CM10. I often use my HP TouchPad to listen to music while I workout or cook and have had the sound cut out before too. The sound returns once I reboot but its happened twice now. Reflashing your Rom won't likely help since its probably an issue with the Rom, you'll recall that this is still and experimental preview meant for testing. However I should also note that several users had problems getting the sound to work when freshly installing CM10 onto their TouchPads.

The latest version of WebOS Doctor should be 3.0.5, its included in the Novacom and read me zip below:
http://www.2shared.c...iles_31213.html


----------



## Oz's (Mar 29, 2013)

First want to say thanks to everyone here for all the info and help given, I'm new to Android and I have been dealing with this sound issue for quite some time now. I bought my 32gb Touchpad and had to send it twice to HP for warranty repair on this sound issue. It would happen with or without CM9 or CM10 on it, the sound would go out on one speaker and then both. I had sound only using headphones. Nothing would fix it , tried Webos Doctor, full wipe reinstall, Pulse Audio Restarter, blowing compress air in headphone jack.

Since I ran out of warranty, I decided to open my Touchpad up and take a look. I found that HP did the a bad job of securing the speaker connector to the Touchpad. The speaker connector has a black tape over it which doesn't really keep it in place. The connector has two cables 1 red and 1 white I reconnected securely to the board and then put circuit board tape over it keep it in place. I then closed my TP back up and great Zeus, my speakers had sound again!!!!

You need to be patient and careful when opening your touchpad as the tabs that's around it could break easily off there are several videos on YouTube and elsewhere to show you how to do this, good luck and thanks again.


----------



## gbenrus25 (Feb 12, 2012)

Oz's said:


> First want to say thanks to everyone here for all the info and help given, I'm new to Android and I have been dealing with this sound issue for quite some time now. I bought my 32gb Touchpad and had to send it twice to HP for warranty repair on this sound issue. It would happen with or without CM9 or CM10 on it, the sound would go out on one speaker and then both. I had sound only using headphones. Nothing would fix it , tried Webos Doctor, full wipe reinstall, Pulse Audio Restarter, blowing compress air in headphone jack.
> 
> Since I ran out of warranty, I decided to open my Touchpad up and take a look. I found that HP did the a bad job of securing the speaker connector to the Touchpad. The speaker connector has a black tape over it which doesn't really keep it in place. The connector has two cables 1 red and 1 white I reconnected securely to the board and then put circuit board tape over it keep it in place. I then closed my TP back up and great Zeus, my speakers had sound again!!!!
> 
> You need to be patient and careful when opening your touchpad as the tabs that's around it could break easily off there are several videos on YouTube and elsewhere to show you how to do this, good luck and thanks again.


Thanks but so why does it work after a reboot? Doesn't seem like that's the issue here.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

gbenrus25 said:


> Thanks but so why does it work after a reboot? Doesn't seem like that's the issue here.


coincidence. Loosely connected wires will work one minute and not the next. Think he proved that after properly repairing them, no more problem.


----------

